# RIP Franklin



## Franklin0412 (Sep 17, 2012)

Hey everyone,
I am new to this forum. I decided to come on here and post because I had to put my beloved German Shepherd, Franklin, down on Friday due to degenerative myelopathy. I am so heart broken, he was a part of me and he went so fast. He was only 8 years old. I picked him up when he was 6 weeks old and we bonded instantly. He was my friend, and nothing feels right with him gone. I came here because I don't feel like anyone understands why this loss is effecting me so strongly. I have a three year old son, a wonderful husband, and two border collies (who I love very much they just aren't the same), and it should be easy to move on. Shepherds have this way of borrowing into your heart. He always knew how I was feeling. His smile (that classic GSD smile) could light up the room. He was soooo good with my son. It was one week from the time we found out he was sick to his kidneys failing. He went incredibly fast and I am left numb and crushed. I guess I just want someone to tell me this is normal. My house feels so empty. The other dogs keep looking for him and they don't leave my side. How do you move on? How do you let go? I will upload a picture of him soon. He was so special, everyone who knew him loved him.


----------



## drosado (Aug 9, 2011)

I am so sorry for your loss. What you are feeling is absolutely normal. I went through the same thing when we lost our beloved Rudi after 10 years. He also went quite suddenly. Although I will never forget Rudi, we now have two 2 year olds that we adore. We always say it took 2 German Shepherds to ease the pain of losing our first German Shepherd.


----------



## Sol's Amigos (Sep 13, 2012)

I feel your heartbreak. We lost our boy Sol six months ago (he was 8 1/2) due to a sudden illness and I/we are still not over it. We have a border collie/Jack Russell mix and he still misses his brother too. A few months ago we brought home littler mates – GSD’s (almost 22 weeks old) and they bring so much joy to the house and the house is once again alive but I can’t help but cry and still grieve over Sol. Only a true dog lover knows what it’s like and can understand. It isn’t easy and no one around here expects you to “get over it”. 

Just think of all the happy times and let the tears flow as often as you need. 

I am terribly sorry for your loss. (((Hugs)))


----------



## KatsMuse (Jun 5, 2012)

I'm so sorry for your loss. 

Yes, your feelings are absolutely normal.

:rip: Franklin


Kat


----------



## 1sttimeforgsd (Jul 29, 2010)

So sorry for the loss of your precious boy Franklin, allthough the pain will lesson with time the emptiness will always be there. It is a sad welcome that brought you here but interacting with others on this forum I hope will be a positive for you. Yes please share pics with us when you can, we love pictures on here.


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

I am so sorry for your loss. Franklin sounds like a wonderful friend who loved his family with all his heart and soul.I try to think of our girl who passed this summer as watching and protecting us still just doing it from a place she can do anything again. This site has been so helpful and you will find understanding and people who understand. Take care.
Maggi


----------



## Loneforce (Feb 12, 2012)

sorry for your loss  Franklin sounded like a very special friend ..... Rip Franklin


----------



## KSdogowner (Jun 22, 2011)

I am so sorry for your loss. I am glad you came to this board to share with us. It is important that what you are feeling is validated as being normal. Give yourself time to grieve and don't let anyone steal that from you. Sounds like Franklin was a very special boy. Please accept my condolences. R.I.P. Franklin


----------



## Finnigan's Friend (Sep 17, 2012)

I'm so sorry for your loss and I totally understand. It's been 3 years since I lost my best friend Rowan. He remains in my thoughts daily and while I have a beautiful big boy named Finnigan...Rowan will always hold a special place in my heart as my first GSD. Franklin will never be far from you...


----------



## myshepharley (Feb 11, 2011)

I am so sorry for your loss. I think all of us on this site totally understand that special,unique bond we share with our GSD'S. I also have other dogs and when I spend one on one with another, I do enjoy it but it is not the same as me and my boy. So yes it is totally normal. Take care. RIP sweet Franklin


----------



## katieliz (Mar 29, 2007)

the line between here and there is very thin, love is the bridge. his energy will always be with you. i am so very sorry for your huge loss, your feelings are absolutely normal, all dogs are wonderful, but shepherds are something just a little bit more extra special. grieve as long as you must...but someday you will look into another pair of eyes and it'll all begin again. take care, everyone here totally understands. rest in peace franklin, you were very much loved.


----------



## sitstay (Jan 20, 2003)

I am so sorry for your loss. 
Sheilah


----------



## Midnight12 (Jan 6, 2012)

So very sorry for your loss and yes when they go it's so very hard, hang in there time will lesson your pain. When mine of 12 years passed, my husband said, that the passing of alot a people in his life did'nt hurt as bad as losing that dog and I had to agree.


----------



## Franklin0412 (Sep 17, 2012)

Thank you so much for all the support and understanding. Coming home from work it felt like I was holding my breath just knowing he wasn't going to greet me at the door with a smile and a wagging tail.


----------



## shepherdmom (Dec 24, 2011)

Franklin0412 said:


> Hey everyone,
> I am new to this forum. I decided to come on here and post because I had to put my beloved German Shepherd, Franklin, down on Friday due to degenerative myelopathy. I am so heart broken, he was a part of me and he went so fast. He was only 8 years old. I picked him up when he was 6 weeks old and we bonded instantly. He was my friend, and nothing feels right with him gone. I came here because I don't feel like anyone understands why this loss is effecting me so strongly.. I guess I just want someone to tell me this is normal. My house feels so empty. The other dogs keep looking for him and they don't leave my side. How do you move on? How do you let go? .


Your posts brings tears to my eyes because I lost my beloved Shadow to DM last November. I don't know if it is normal or not but I felt the same way you are feeling. Its been 8 months and I still do. What I find is helping me most is working with a rescue to help other dogs. First I adopted a little mix puppy off the kill list at a local animal shelter. I socialized him and worked very hard to get him over his fear of people and vets. Now he is a part of our family. Next I started to help the rescue by cross posting Shepherds in need to this forum then by actually going out there and spending time with some of their dogs. I have fallen in love with another Shepherd. She is not my Shadow, but is a very special older dog and I hope I will get to spend the years with her that Shadow and I should have had. 

I am so sorry for your loss.


----------



## Xenas mom (Jul 26, 2012)

What you describe is perfectly normal. I'm going through the same thing, as I had to put my girl to sleep last weekend after 13+ years with me. Hug your spouse and your kids and your other two dogs, I'm sure you're all going through some loss. Take solace from eachother, and keep us posted on how you're all doing.

RIP Franklin

:halogsd:


----------



## scubajoe (Sep 4, 2012)

Very sorry. We went through the same last week with our 10-year old.


----------



## Franklin0412 (Sep 17, 2012)

This morning is proving hard. I miss him so much. I find myself expecting him to put his head in my lap, the way always did when I was upset about something. My other dogs are being great, they wont leave my side. They have never been that way before. Thank you again for all the support.
ScubaJoe, I am also very sorry for your loss.


----------



## Franklin0412 (Sep 17, 2012)

I posted several pictures of Franklin today, if you have a chance feel free to check them out.


----------



## robk (Jun 16, 2011)

Franklin was a beautiful dog. I am so sorry for your loss. Thank you for sharing. RIP Franklin.


----------



## jang (May 1, 2011)

I hope you are able to find peace soon..I am sorry for your loss..jan


----------



## sheps4life (Jan 14, 2012)

Sorry to hear 



I lost my GSD this past Dec to the same condition DM. This is the site to be, so you can morn and honor your beloved GSD.

RIP Franklin


----------



## Franklin0412 (Sep 17, 2012)

I miss him today. Throughout all the going's on's and running about, there is an undertow of how much I miss him. The lack of greeting at the door is killing me. It's so quiet. My BC's are getting better about greeting me but they never come to the door. Franklin couldn't get there fast enough. I just miss my irreplaceable, beautiful, GSD tonight.


----------



## Jag (Jul 27, 2012)

I'm so sorry for your loss! I know the feeling, though. It's been over a year and I still cry. No other dog can replace a shepherd. The bond with them seems to be much deeper than any other breed once you've had one. I hope your heart heals soon!


----------



## dbrk9 (Aug 9, 2012)

He's in another place, yet he's close to you. If you are aware, his energy will show up. Several years back, I lost a shepherd mix, who I loved dearly, who had went to college with me, saw me get married, have a baby and so much more....the day she passed at 14 years old, a dust devil of leaves traveled for a ways when it landed right at my feet. It was about her same height, and yes the story is much better in person but I can tell you that it was her. I know it. My hair stood on end with goose bumps...I will never forget. 

Another dog we lost just this last Spring who was coming up on 13 years, went into the vets and I insisted on pred and antibiotics. To make a long story short, they only teated him with the antibiotics, the pred would have acted as an anti-inflammatory in short he died from complications, basically swellings, he was in pain and went quickly. The vet toward the end agreed with me that he needed to go on the pred. but it was too late, one tablet later and he died with me and my daughter at his side. He was always by our side and friends with the first dog I mentioned.
We sat that night talking by his lifeless body until the early am hours, his coat amazing, soft and puppy like. It was his gift, I told my daughter. The next morning, as we were exhausted and drained from tears, we went together to set him free. Both my daughter and I heard him take a sigh, like he always did when he was sleeping....he was not alive but we could still feel his presence...it was quite special really...in his final resting spot we planted three aloe vera. I have had these plants for many years...not until now, have they bloomed big orange flowers! It is another sign...I also believe, he pointed us to Starla my GSD puppy. This was confirmed by the third afternoon she was with us, I watched her trot on over to his grave, pick up his collar with his name tag and bring it to the front door and set it down! 

Life has an amazing way of perpetuating. You are right, there is something about a GSD, I am experiencing it right now with a purebred. But your other dogs are by your side for a reason, they miss him too...and if you tune in to the signs you might just discover he is still with you


----------



## kristamb (Jun 20, 2012)

I'm so sorry for your loss. We lost our Max in July to a losing battle of nasal aspergillosis. He was our first shepherd and we miss him dearly. We buried his ashes in our backyard and say hello to him everyday. We now have our baby GSD Ryker! He will not replace Max, but he has helped with the healing of our loss. The pain does dwindle, but it probably will never completely go away. They are one of a kind dogs!


----------

